# Rat babies in Las Vegas



## Sally2tits (Oct 16, 2012)

Already nibbling on solid food
playing with peoples hands and being cuddled, and loved on, getting ready to be amazing pets
Handled at least once a day, with lots of play time in and out of cage 
ready to go home in the first week of November (starting 11-01-12) only 2 more weeks

They are part of a surprise litter from a retired breeder I recently acquired/rescued/fostered  


**I also have 2 females (mother and daughet)looking for a forever home together too, one is almost 1yr old the other is the mother of the litter is just 6months old The older one is a variagated dumbo pretty plump for a girl very squishy, and the mother is petite but it could just be that she is still very young. I would keep the 2 females myself but they really are nervous around even the smell of a cat the only time they relax is in the car, bath tub or pretty much anywhere my cat hasnt been. Never had this problem before my rats always seemed fine with cats, the younger one is pretty brave though she chases the cat the older one is sooo terribly nervous and I cant seperate them so here I am. And I am very happy to found this forum

These are NOT pictures of the 2 adult girls but they look literally exactly like the pictures and these ARE pictures of the babies 











​


----------



## Sally2tits (Oct 16, 2012)

Please respond directly to me @ [email protected]


----------



## Hgzznksss (Oct 25, 2012)

Love the first one and the solid black one!


----------



## Hgzznksss (Oct 25, 2012)

I contacted the other lady in Vegas and she's interested


----------



## Hgzznksss (Oct 25, 2012)

Can you please contact me @ [email protected]. There are 2 of us interested in the babies!


----------

